# You can't do it that way



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You can't do it that way. Man I have heard that so many times. I don't talk about it much because I get bashed so much. But,
I have 8 panels 3- 100 watt 2-310 watt 3 280 watt panels. 3 different manufactures with 3 different charge controllers,
Batteries? I have 15 batteries 8 Walmart deep cycle and 7 gel type. (big heavy ones of some kind) 
And all this mixed up stuff does fine so far. For about 5 years they have been charging up my batteries every morning
and floating around 14.7. I do struggle in the winter with the reduced sun light just like everyone else.
In the summer I can run my refrigerator and all my lights in the winter I only run all the lights and some small appliances.

I would not advise anyone to try this. But my point is ,, Don't believe it unless you have seen it or tried it yourself.

Walmart Batteries,, People love to bash them. But that's usually people that have never tried to run them.
The people that try them seem to like them OK. And they know that's a 5 year battery when they buy it.
Anything more than that is a gift. So is anyone else running a Frankenstein solar set up?

My panels have a very nice adjustable stands,, And it's made up mostly aluminum lawn furniture.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My system (if and when it becomes a reality) may not be that close to Frankenstein, . . . but it will still not have the best pedigree, . . . simply because I usually use what I have or what I can get cheap.

So far all I have is 2 batteries in parallel, . . . and a 2000 watt inverter, . . . am waiting for SHTF or springtime to put up the solar panel. Just cannot justify at 73, . . . crawling around on a rooftop in the winter time. Bad things can happen and I really don't like that stuff.

But, . . . I'm glad to see budgetprepp-n is getting his hodge podge working. Reminds me of the Wright bros, . . . everyone knows what they did................

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats, @budgetprepp-n Technically, your setup should not have worked for as long as it has. American ingenuity, I love this country!


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Congrats, @budgetprepp-n Technically, your setup should not have worked for as long as it has. American ingenuity, I love this country!


And luck?

Don't know about y'all, but I count on at least some luck; preferably the good kind.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a FrankenSolar set-up. I bought the panels, the charge controller, the inverter and the batteries all from separate sources. DIY racks for the panels up on the roof. I built my own transfer system, but it's not grid-tied even though it feeds the circuits in my utility-fed panel.

The whole system would probably scare the shît out of any electrical inspector. But I don't care 'cuz 1. they ain't gonna see it and 2. it friggin' *works*.


----------

